# Your Ems job pto and time off.



## Gordoemt (Oct 28, 2013)

These questions pertain to highly recognized Ems providers in socal.

Do you get vacation time and sick time or just paid time off? 

If so how much pto?

Also can you give away shifts and swap shifts freely or are you limited?

I am an EMT in la just trying to figure out how other company's work with regard to pto and time off. Thanks guys


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 1, 2013)

Gordoemt said:


> These questions pertain to highly recognized Ems providers in socal.
> 
> Do you get vacation time and sick time or just paid time off?
> 
> ...




I have paid sick,personal and vacation days.
Holidays are paid double if I work during them.

I am able to swap shifts, we all get emails with available shifts, some are overtime ( for full time) and some are just extra shifts (for part time work).
I can work as low as 20 hours and even pick up any shift I Want (all online) and go up to 60 hours.

We also get annual salary increase and have the choice to go 911 in 6 months

We also have BBQ's, we go paint balling, really a great company and one of the biggest IFT in NYS


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 1, 2013)

PTO is all we get. I'm not sure on the amount of PTO we get anymore (I'm part time). 

Shift trades can be done whenever. There is really no issues with them.


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 1, 2013)

PTO is all we get. PTO is accrued each pay period. The amount depends on years of service. In your first year you accrue enough to add up to 2 weeks in that year. The second year it's three weeks worth in total then it jumps to four weeks for a longer period (maxing at 5 weeks).

Picking up shifts as a full timer is generally limited. While they do allow you to pick up shifts, management can deny it if you've been working too much. 
As for give aways, you are allowed to give away 3 shifts per month (unlimited trades). The first give away is a freebie and can be to anyone. The second and third give aways require that you burn PTO or that you give away to a part timer.
Part time employees get first dibs on all open shifts.


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 1, 2013)

Starting out, we get 14 hours holiday, 15 hours vacation, and 15 hours sick every month. Trade time is allowed without interference as long as you don't abuse it or get complaints about not paying people back. Don't quote me on these time frames, but I believe the vacation increases to 18 hours/month at 5 years and 21/month at 10. Since we do 4 on 4 off of 12 hour shifts, taking off 48 hours with any combination of vacation/holiday/trade means we get 12 days off in a row. Quite honestly, I have more time off available than I know what to do with, even being a new employee.


----------

